# Hypnotherapy



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have had a few people tell me that hypnotherapy is fantastic and really works.
Anyone here have experience with it, please share if you do


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

I downloaded a bunch of hypno videos from youtube and started listening to them 
it was more comforting than life changing and allot of the change i felt was more out of will than some kind of "magic"

i suggest people try it for the relaxing benefit and the encouragement it sort of gives you.


----------



## Krikorian (May 16, 2011)

I've studied hypnotherapy off and on for the last year or so. I can't afford a hypnotherapist, though, so I've never actually been in a hypnotherapy session and therefore can't give you a personal account of its effectiveness. 

Before you see a hypnotherapist, however, it might be a good idea to at least have a good idea of what you think/want life without SA to be like. What would you be like if you didn't have SA? How would you experience social situations? What kinds of associations do you have with SA and what associations do you have with the person you want to become?


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Experienced in it, used it myself for over a decade, trained in it and a lot of the key players in the industry are my friends. 

What are you considering using it for?


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Arisa1536 said:


> I have had a few people tell me that hypnotherapy is fantastic and really works.
> Anyone here have experience with it, please share if you do


try it for yourself and see. just purchase a good quality hypnosis cd and listen to it at home everyday for 7 days and see what results you get.

forget about going to see an actual hypnotherapist for now. just try the cd to prove to yourself that it works. a hypnosis cd is very cheap. i suggest purchasing one of glen harolds cd's as they are of a really high quality

and my advice is to just try something like a motivation cd or something like that. not one directed at anxiety or social anxiety. the reason for this is that your SA problem could be so deep and could be years and years old that it will take a lot of time to change it. therefore changes with a hypnosis cd directed at your anxiety problem, may be slow which could result in you coming to the conclusion that it doesnt work. for something trivial though like motivation the changes can happen really fast

try it for a week and see what happens


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Indeed, my friend Glenn's CDs are of high quality.

However, it is always worth noting that hypnosis cds tend to be generic in terms of what they use in terms of relaxation, inductions etc. They are not tailored to a person like the treatment you'd get if you went to see a hypnotherapist such as Glenn, myself or any reputable hypnotherapist.

Also, if you don't get with the hypnotists voice then this can cause a lot of problems. Before purchasing any hypnosis CD or download, listen to a sample if you can. Or, in the case of my friends, Joseph Clough and Adam Eason, they both have stuff you can download free from their websites or via podcasts on itunes. Full hypnosis sessions that cost you nothing to download. Indeed, Jamie Smart also has some free recordings if you know where to look (I don't mean pirate I mean legally free recordings given away on various websites).

I disagree with the 7 day thing. Some people using hypnosis experience rapid, noticeable changes and some don't. Some experience changes over time and only notice them after a good few weeks have past so limiting things to a 7 day try out doesn't make sense to me. I'd say 2 weeks at least.

Okay, I wasn't originally going to do this but here's a link to a hypnosis recording by Nathan Thomas which you can listen to and or download for free:

http://keystothemind.com/2009/11/achieve-yours-goals-quick-trance-free-hypnosis-mp3.html


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

joinmartin said:


> Indeed, my friend Glenn's CDs are of high quality.
> 
> However, it is always worth noting that hypnosis cds tend to be generic in terms of what they use in terms of relaxation, inductions etc. They are not tailored to a person like the treatment you'd get if you went to see a hypnotherapist such as Glenn, myself or any reputable hypnotherapist.
> 
> ...


i really like glen harolds cds, the sound quality is fantastic as is his voice

the 7 day thing is just to prove that they work cos you WILL experience some sort of change within the 7 day period if the cd you are using is aimed at trivial things like an increase in motivation.

more complex things like anxiety disorders may take longer than 7 days before you experience anything but motivation is such a simple thing that if you havent noticed a change within 7 days then the cd you are using is NOT WORTH LISTENING TO

its not hard to increase motivation


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

joinmartin said:


> For the time I've known Glenn, I've heard people say they love his voice and people say they don't. And you will find that with any hypnotist or hypnotic CD. It's about the listener and whether they gel with that voice or not.
> 
> But, yes, indeed, very high quality cds from Glenn.
> 
> Still not sure about the 7 day time frame to see if a hypnosis cd works or not. Rapid change work is, of course, possible in certain contexts and circumstances but it's not going to automatically happen even with something like making a change in motivation. We don't know enough about the person using hypnosis to make an accurate judgement on how they will notice any changes that occur.


im not saying it will work in 7 days. im just saying ''something will happen within that 7 day period''.

you will notice something and that lets you know that yer these hypnsosis cds do create some changes no matter how small at 1st


----------

